# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  Error عجیب با گزارش گیر

## farashah_jalal

سلام و پیشاپیش تشکر برای جوابهاتون

بنده برای پروژه ام یه کریستال ریپورت توی vs 2008 طراحی کردم و حالا که می خوام
تو vs 2010از اون استفاده کنم و به اون data set بدم با مشکل زیر روبرو شدم.

 اینم کدی که استفاده کردم:


 
Reports.Form1 frmfreport = new Reports.Form1();
DataTable DsHouseView = clsHouseViewFactory.GetAllByFieldDT(clsHouseView.clsHouseViewFields.BoroughPartitionID, cmbBoroughPartition.SelectedValue);
DataTable DsPeopleView = clsHousePeopleViewFactory.GetAllByFieldDT(clsHousePeopleView.clsHousePeopleViewFields.HouseID, DsHouseView.Rows[0]["ID"]);
DataTable DsHouseToll = clsHouseTollFactory.GetAllByFieldDT(clsHouseToll.clsHouseTollFields.HouseID, DsHouseView.Rows[0]["ID"]);
ReportDocument rd = newReportDocument();
rd.FileName = AppDomain.CurrentDomain.BaseDirectory + "Reports\\CrystalReport1.rpt";//CrpHouseToll1.rpt";
//DataSet ds = new DataSet();
//DsHouseView.TableName = "HouseView";
//ds.Tables.Add(DsHouseView);
//ds.Tables.Add(DsPeopleView);
//ds.Tables.Add(DsHouseToll);
//rd.SetDataSource(ds);
rd.Database.Tables[0].SetDataSource(DsHouseView);
 
frmfreport.CrvHouseToll.ReportSource = rd;
frmfreport.Show();

----------


## aghayex

به نظر من آدرست مشکل داری

rd.FileName = AppDomain.CurrentDomain.BaseDirectory + "Reports\CrystalReport1.rpt";

----------


## farashah_jalal

> به نظر من آدرست مشکل داری
> 
> rd.FileName = AppDomain.CurrentDomain.BaseDirectory + "Reports\CrystalReport1.rpt";


زمانی که ادرس را بر می گردونه ادرس کامل است. و زمانی که از هیچ datasetاستفاده نکنم به مشکلی روبرو نخواهم شد.
فقط زمانی که با datatset کار می کنم و به اون مقدار می دم تو این خط با مشکل روبرو می شم.
rd.Database.Tables[0].SetDataSource(DsHouseView);

----------


## aghayex

توجه داشته باشید دیتاست مجموعه ای از چند تیبل هست و اگه شما از یه تیبل برا ارسال اطلاعات استفاده می کنید از دیتا تیبل استفاده کنید شاید رو این حساس نباشه

----------


## farashah_jalal

> توجه داشته باشید دیتاست مجموعه ای از چند تیبل هست و اگه شما از یه تیبل برا ارسال اطلاعات استفاده می کنید از دیتا تیبل استفاده کنید شاید رو این حساس نباشه


 من اومدم یک view کلی طراحی کردم .و 
SetDataSource رو به اون نسبت دادم . باز هم این erorr رو می ده.

----------


## donny6202

اگه اشتباه نکنم دیتا ست مقدار نمیگیره ... منم این مشکل رو داشتم
اگه کسی میدونه آستینشو بزنه بالا

----------


## farashah_jalal

> اگه اشتباه نکنم دیتا ست مقدار نمیگیره ... منم این مشکل رو داشتم
> اگه کسی میدونه آستینشو بزنه بالا


 دیتا ستم هم به خوبی مقدار می گیره

----------


## farashah_jalal

دوست عزیز من از fast report استفاده کردم به شما هم پیشنهاد می کنم ازش استفاده کنید.(اخرشه)

----------

